# Your city's stock exchange building



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

post pictures of ur city's stock exchange buildings enjoy


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

The old Trading Room and architectural fragments from the demolished Chicago Stock Exchange building by Adler and Sullivan. This Trading Room and the fragments featured here are now preserved at the Art Institute of Chicago. 

Pictures from flickr.


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

The London Stock Exchange (LSE) has been electronic since the 1980's and trading is now done via computer screens scross the city rather than on a trading floor. London is also home to more than one exchange, as well as the LSE, there is also the Liffe Exchange specialising in futures and options, as well as Insurance, Metals and numerous other exchanges throughout London.

The London Stock Exchange - Paternoster Square.

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb/about/cooverview/history.htm





































The Now Reclad Former London Stock Exchange at 125 Old Broad Street



















In 1698 London Stock dealers were expelled from the Royal Exchange for rowdiness and started to operate in the streets and coffee houses nearby instead, in particular in Jonathan’s Coffee House in Change Alley.

http://www.londonstockexchange.com/en-gb/about/cooverview/history.htm

The Royal Exchange which dates back to 1565, is now an upmarket shopping centre and eatery in the heart of the City of London. Indeed the London Stock dealers now go to the Royal Exchange for their coffee.

http://www.theroyalexchange.com/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Exchange_(London)























































Just Across the Road from the Royal Exchange is the Bank of England, known as the Old Lady of Threadneedle Street.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

In London and Chicago as well as in all the other financial exchanges all over the world, the Stock/Equities exchanges are not the most prominent.

This is very much true in Chicago where historically, the most famous of the exchanges is the fabled Chicago Board of Trade, which deals with Futures Contracts. 

In 2007, the Chicago Board of Trade combined with the Chicago Mercantile Exchange to form the CME Group. Even before their acquisition of the New York Mercantile Exchange in 2008, the CME Group already was the biggest and richest Financial Exchange in the world.

Everything under the sun is traded within the CME Group: from the proverbial pork bellies to the DOW, the Nasdaq, and the New York Stock Exchange. You can trade your own mother there if you can package her as a Futures Contract.

At its height, a single share of the CME Group was trading for close to 900 USD or thereabouts. Even today, with the global financial meltdown in all the world financial markets, the CME Group is still currently trading at a bargain price of 212 USD a share. Compare this with the New York Stock Exchange, which is currently trading at 27 USD a share.

The Chicago Board of Trade in LaSalle Street, which is now the headquarters of the CME Group.



















The Wacker Drive Building of the CME Group:










Inside the gargantuan Trading Floor of the Wacker Drive office:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Nothing fancy.

Exchange Square in Central


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Buenos Aires:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

*Ayala Tower One, Makati, Metro Manila, Philippines*

Ayala Tower One has a height of 160 metres (525 feet). The building has thirty-five floors and is considered one of the most prestigious office towers in the Philippines. The building is located at the corner of Ayala Avenue and Paseo de Roxas, on one of the three ends of the Ayala Triangle. 

Ayala Tower One was designed by Skidmore, Owings and Merrill and is owned by Ayala Land, a subsidiary of the Ayala Corporation, which is headquartered in the building. Other institutions headquartered at Ayala Tower One include Banco de Oro Private Bank and the primary trading floor of the Philippine Stock Exchange.

Source



















Photos by James Deakin










*Interior*


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Santiago Stock Exchange


----------



## Kwyjibo MX (Nov 16, 2008)

Mexican Stock Exchange (Bolsa Mexicana de Valores)












A look at the surroundings:


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

New York Stock Exchange


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

How to ruin great columns - part 1



>


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

shanghai









shenzhen
old








new


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

One of the world first stock of the Dutch multinational VOC (Dutch East Indian Trading Company) in 1606. The stockholders weren't only Dutch stockholders, the holders came from other European rich families as wel in that time.









1611-1829 1st stock exchange of Amsterdam. This building in demolish.



























1841-1845 2nd stockbuilding also demolish









1903- 1912 3th stockbuilding of Amsterdam. 









Current stockbuilding of Amsterdam


----------



## Jaeger (May 11, 2006)

To be honest the old fashioned floor dealing is now gone in most exchanges, with modern brokers now in an office in front of a desk and computer. The London Stock Exchange went electronic back in the 1986 and old fashioned face to face equity dealing ceased. Floor trading in Tokyo has been electronic since 1999, the US has kept some floor trading, but the vast majority of financial transactions globally are now electronic.

London's Financial District are full of such Electronic Trading Floors, as are other large cities across the globe.






































Lloyd's of London is a British insurance market. It serves as a meeting place where multiple financial backers or “members”, whether individuals (traditionally known as “Names”) or corporations, come together to pool and spread risk. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lloyd's_of_London

The Lloyds Building - London


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

_00_deathscar said:


> How to ruin great columns - part 1


:bash: How rude. I just found the photos and posted them. The Flag was put there because of 9/11. hno:hno: What, did you think i posted those pictures out of pride for my country? Is that what you thought?


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Toronto Stock Exchange*

The Toronto Stock Exchange (TSX; abbreviated TSE until 2001) is the largest stock exchange in Canada, the third largest in North America and the seventh largest in the world by market capitalization. Based in Canada's largest city, Toronto, it is owned and operated by TSX Group for the trading of senior equities. A broad range of businesses from Canada, the United States, Europe, and other countries are represented on the exchange. In addition to conventional securities, the exchange lists various exchange-traded funds, split share corporations, income trusts and investment funds. The TSX is a leader in the mining and oil & gas sector. More mining and oil & gas companies are listed on the TSX than any other exchange in the world.

On April 23, 1997, the TSE's trading floor closed, making it the second-largest stock exchange in North America to choose a floorless, electronic (or virtual trading) environment.

Here's the old building.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

CityPolice said:


> :bash: How rude. I just found the photos and posted them. The Flag was put there because of 9/11. hno:hno: What, did you think i posted those pictures out of pride for my country? Is that what you thought?


What? Are you paranoid or something?

I wasn't aware the flag was there 'cos of 9/11. Is it up there usually?

If it is, then it's a travesty. If not, fair play - awesome building, beautiful columns.


----------



## CityPolice (Sep 27, 2008)

_00_deathscar said:


> What? Are you paranoid or something?
> 
> I wasn't aware the flag was there 'cos of 9/11. Is it up there usually?
> 
> If it is, then it's a travesty. If not, fair play - awesome building, beautiful columns.


well cause of something else. Anyway im not sure because i havent been to NYSE in a while so, but i would guess so. I believe they might do that during american holidays.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I thought there was a thread about stock exchanges already. Remember seeing it before.


----------



## Hasse78 (Dec 5, 2006)

Stockholm stock/exchange house


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Bolsa Mexicana de Valores:


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

*Islamabad Stock Exchange.
*


----------



## tdoz123 (Jul 2, 2005)

*Melbourne, Australia*

*Former Stock Exchange, Collins st*

























2nd and 3rd photos by http://www.thecollectormm.com.au

*Current Stock Exchange tower, further down Collins st*


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The Philippine Stock Exchange operates two trading floors in Metro Manila.

Makati









Ortigas


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

*Brussels, BE*









http://www.belgeoblog.be/brussel1953/brussel/fotos/beurs.jpg









http://imagesbyar.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/Belgium-Brussels-LaBourse-Stock-Exchange-22.jpg









http://www.globalview.be/pictures/big/A_25321.jpg









http://www.globalview.be/pictures/big/A_25318.jpg


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

Despite communism, Caracas still has a Stock Exchange, tiny market but it still exists 

*BOLSA DE VALORES DE CARACAS*


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

We have two in Dubai....

The Dubai Financial Market is located in the Dubai World Trade Centre










And then we have the Nasdaq Dubai, which is located in The Gate, at the Dubai International Financial Centre (DIFC)











Cleverly, The Gate was designed and positioned to frame the Dubai World Trade Centre :cheers:


----------



## otelot (Jun 25, 2009)

Lima Stock Exchange













































​
It's a neo-baroque style building.


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok - Thailand


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Neungz said:


> Bangkok - Thailand


This one is getting pretty old and outdated so a new one is being built


----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Islamabad, Pakistan!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

*Manila*

The Stock Exchange Building is at the left. Photo taken by me in Makati


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The Stockholm Stock Exchange Building. Inaugurated in 1776. Photo taken by me July 7th.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

*Ho Chi Minh City Stock Exchange, Saigon, Vietnam.
*









*Beurs-World Trade Center Rotterdam, Rotterdam, Netherlands. (stock exchange + wtc) *


----------



## deekshith (Oct 8, 2010)

India:

Bombay Stock Exchange(BSE): Completed in 1980.









National Stock Exchange(NSE).


----------

